# Jeep Wrangler Custom Sub Enclosure & Sundown SD-3 10" Sub



## newman17 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sold my Wrangler, so now I'm selling the sub & custom fiberglass box I had made for it. Here's the link. Thanks!


----------



## fig32 (Apr 22, 2014)

I don't do eBay, how much shipped to 18914, please?


----------



## newman17 (Dec 25, 2014)

fig32 said:


> I don't do eBay, how much shipped to 18914, please?


Sorry, same day you posted that someone used the "Buy It Now" on eBay, so it's sold. However, if you search the biggest couple of Wrangler forums, you'll find the guy who makes these boxes (or at least used to make, not sure if he still is). His name is Matt Krumweide. Hope this helps.


----------

